# Suche Mitstreiter mit Lebenserfahrung für Herausforderungsmodi (komplett durch)



## mrldog (7. April 2014)

Hallöchen,

im Februar das zweite Mal Vater geworden, ist derzeit nicht viel mit Zeit zum Zocken. Wenn ich dann doch mal die 1-2 Stunden habe, möchte ich diese möglichst sinnvoll nutzen. Ein ganz großes Ziel für mich wäre die Herausforderungsmodi durchzuspielen in Pandaria, bevor sie wegfallen mit WoD 6.0. 

Ich selbst spiele einen Jäger auf Rexxar, aktuelles Itemlevel ist bei ca. 530. Durch das Feature der realmübergreifenden Gruppensuche (via Battle-net-Tag, sofern ich nicht irre) dürfte das aber keine allzugroße ROlle spielen, oder?  

Ich suche also 1 Tank, 1 Heal und 2 DDs, die sich mir in diesem Vorhaben anschließen - diese dürfen gerne ebenfalls Eltern sein und somit wissen, was dies bedeutet  Nichts ist stressiger als ein Vertreter der GO GO! Fraktion... 

Vielleicht klappt es ja mit den ersten Meldungen bis Freitag Abend ca. 21 Uhr. Da habe ich direkt mal ein wenig Zeit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2014)

mrldog schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> im Februar das zweite Mal Vater geworden, ist derzeit nicht viel mit Zeit zum Zocken. Wenn ich dann doch mal die 1-2 Stunden habe, möchte ich diese möglichst sinnvoll nutzen. Ein ganz großes Ziel für mich wäre die Herausforderungsmodi durchzuspielen in Pandaria, bevor sie wegfallen mit WoD 6.0.
> 
> ...


Wäre dabei, Diszi 547 .


----------

